# Where do you inject ovitrelle trigger shot?



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello

I hope you can help. EC on Wednesday. Got to do trigger shot 11.15 tonight and noone told me where to do it. 

I thought I vaguely recall it being my butt from last time...

thank you


----------



## joe1977 (Jul 11, 2012)

in your tummy - did mine 2 hours ago


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

aw thank you so much. and good luck!


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was told I could do mine in the fleshy part of the leg as well.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

tummy or thighs


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

thank you guys. I think i'll stick to stomach as it worked okay for all the other injections.


----------

